# Suzuki Vinson dies in water



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey yall, we went riding this weekend at Seminole Atv Park and everytime my vinson would get in water up to the front rack it would just die. The exhaust wouldn't even have to be under water and it would die. It happened a couple different times. I could have the whole back end under water and it wouldn't cut off then as soon as the front end drops down it dies. The snorkel never went under. I thought that water might would've got in the oil but i checked it and it was always clean afterwards. It would crank right back up. Tried putting dielectric grease in spark plug boot but that didn't help. I don't know what is causing it. :thinking: any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

You might want to go through all the electrical connections and clean them up and dielectric grease them. Sounds electrical to me.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

More than likely its the spark plug. I had to put silicone all around my boot, and that fixed it for the most part. I also siliconed a piece rubber that fit tight around my spark plug and the boot itself to make sure the connector didn't get wet.


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

I put the dielectric grease in the plug boot, and it don't cut off when the plug goes under. The front of the rack can go under and it will cut off.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Could also be issue with vent line for the carb. If it has a hole in it or has come off it would certainly give symptoms you described. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Mine did the exact same thing. Plug was my problem. Dielectric grease only made my problem worse. Could also be something like a vent line with a hole in it, although it would have to be a big hole to do kill it instantly. I'd check the intake boot on the carb, assuming it has a carb.


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

It has a carb, but like i was saying the whole motor can be out of the water and the front rack can dip under, and it cuts off.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds like it could be a fuel problem. Mine would die if it was at an angle after a min or two.


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah i thought about that so i tried winching it up a tree, but it wouldn't cut off.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Something electrical it sounds like to me in the front. Also check vent lines


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Could you take a water hose and try different parts of it to pinpoint where it is, or does it have to be submerged?


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

Tried that also, after it happened. It has to be submerged.


----------



## zooki06 (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine did the same exact thing this weekend. Did you ever figure out what your problem was? If you can remember..


----------

